# lightest chain breaker?



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

needing to cut weight from my endurance bike seat pack. 

which are the lightest in weigh(grams) that are out?

thx


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Stand-alone chain breaker? Or, integrated compact tool? 

I received a Topeak Mini 20 Pro (150g) for Christmas and have used the chain beaker twice and really like it. I have several Topeak products and have been really (really) happy with their customer service when it was required.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha,

Here's what I found a few years back.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

For a multi-tool with chain breaker, check out the Lenzyne SV-10...101g complete


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

just the chain breaker alone pls


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I use the Park CT-5 at 77gr.

Packs easy, works great.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I stole this from an old Topeak Alien:










I did have to stick a bolt in it, so I had something to hold onto.

Fits nice in my kit, although I've never had to use it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've been carrying this Chain Pup in my saddlebag for over 20 years. Don't know if you can even find these any more. If I remember correctly, it was created by Wilderness Trail Bikes and then licensed to Finish Line. I have used it dozens of times on the trail.

Total weight is 30g, but if you have a 4mm hex wrench (to turn pin removal screw) in your tool kit already, the Chain Pup chain breaker portion alone is only 14g. The second piece has a 4-5-6mm hex wrench and 2 sizes of spoke wrenches.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Might look at this guy from Performance. Going to be hard to beat 138g for all that you get. You can always pull the chain tool off if you need to. It's what I carry in my Awesome Strap along with a tube.

Spin Doctor Rescue 16 Multi-Tool - Take Along Tools / Multi-tools

-Tom


----------



## jacquie phelan (Oct 1, 2009)

*I used to wear my Chainpup (invented by husb) as earrings to show off that lightness!*



sgltrak said:


> I've been carrying this Chain Pup in my saddlebag for over 20 years. Don't know if you can even find these any more. If I remember correctly, it was created by Wilderness Trail Bikes and then licensed to Finish Line. I have used it dozens of times on the trail.
> 
> Total weight is 30g, but if you have a 4mm hex wrench (to turn pin removal screw) in your tool kit already, the Chain Pup chain breaker portion alone is only 14g. The second piece has a 4-5-6mm hex wrench and 2 sizes of spoke wrenches.


========
yeah, I see stuff in web about how WTB 'invented' this cute thing 
Charlie's a nut about weight (he weighs less than me)...his Pup ended up detonating a rash of Not Quite As Light stuff, beginning with the "CPR" and the "Cooltool" which made THEIR makers a cool fortune. Charlie got...as usual....squat for his contribution.


----------



## Sconnie391 (Oct 3, 2013)

9.4 grams and only $3.50 










This is a "CNC transmitter bracket" from ebay. The screw that comes with it is a bit short, so you'll want to find something a few mm longer. Then just grind off the threads and make a point or rounded tip.

Note: only grind off enough threads to just reach through the chain. The more you grind off, the less engagement you will get in the body. With ~6mm ground off, I had 8 full threads of engagement (should be plenty). You could also drill and tap a larger screw if your worried about the size.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

Sconnie391 said:


> 9.4 grams and only $3.50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sconnie I can't see the photo. Can you point to a couple of items on ebay or maybe expand on it some more? I'm intrigued but just not sure what you're doing?


----------



## Sconnie391 (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah, can't get a link from google photo's to work... I know the ebay links disappear fast, this might stick around a while:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201.../2054352010.html?spm=2114.40010708.4.6.mikefX

The only thing you need is the piece that looks like half of a hinge. One side is threaded, the other side has a larger clearance hole.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Here's his photo...*


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Not the lightest but considering the whole.....









https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...hstix/&usg=AFQjCNG-IOyCk9uQ9UbQO0Xj8Phrl2IgbA


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1139111


I tried one of those. It failed. Aluminum bent before the pin came out.


----------



## Sconnie391 (Oct 3, 2013)

BlueCheesehead said:


> I tried one of those. It failed. Aluminum bent before the pin came out.


Bummer man, sorry.

I used mine on a KMC X10SL. Just tested it once, but it worked.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Sconnie391 said:


> Bummer man, sorry.
> 
> I used mine on a KMC X10SL. Just tested it once, but it worked.


No worries. I found that Green Mountain Bikes in Vermont has some new, old stock Chain Pups. For $10/ea, I ordered two.  I had to call to order. Super nice guy.


----------

